# Η πυγή των κακών και το πυγαίο χιούμορ



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, καλό μου ΛΝΕΓ, η *πυγή* δεν είναι ο πρωκτός, αλλά τα οπίσθια, ο πισινός (buttocks, bottom, backside, behind — και όχι anus). Χάνεται όλη η μαγεία των γλουτών με έναν σκέτο πρωκτό! Και η μαγεία των λέξεων με την «πυγή» που χρησιμοποιούμε μέχρι σήμερα: η καλλίπυγος, η σεισοπυγίς, η πυγολαμπίδα. Μέχρι τη νεότερη, τη στεατοπυγική. 

*Καλλίπυγος* (callipygous, callipygian), από τον καιρό της Αφροδίτης μέχρι της Λιάνη: που, αν θυμάστε, «καλλίπυγο» τη φώναζε ο Ανδρέας και αυτή πίστευε ότι είναι «καλή πηγή». 

Ευτυχώς, δεν τη φώναζε και *σεισοπυγίδα* (η *σουσουράδα*, που κουνάει την ουρά της, *wagtail*) γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι θα νόμιζε.

Πιο γνωστές οι *πυγολαμπίδες* (αν και μερικοί έχουν το δικό τους χαβά). *Λαμπυρίδες* επισήμως, *κωλοφωτιές* ανεπισήμως (*fireflies, glowworms*).

Από το στρατό θυμάμαι και το *πυγαίο*, το πίσω μέρος του πυροβόλου (*breech*).

Αυτά προς αποκατάσταση της ομορφιάς της πυγής.


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2008)

Το callipyge το χρησιμοποιεί ο Μπρασένς σε καναδυο τραγούδια (στο ένα, τίτλος: Venus callipyge, στο άλλο όμως έχει και την αγοραία γαλλική λέξη αμέσως μετά). Το καλλίπυγος το χρησιμοποιούν πολλοι σαν συνώνυμο του καλλίγραμμη.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Έξοχο — ιδίως για πυγ(ο)μάχους σαν και του λόγου μου! 

Να προσθέσω ότι, αν ακούσετε ποτέ από ακραιφνή αρχαιοελληνομανή να λέει «πυγονιπτήρ», να ξέρετε ότι εννοεί το _bidet_. ;)



sarant said:


> Το καλλίπυγος το χρησιμοποιούν πολλοι σαν συνώνυμο του καλλίγραμμη.


Τολμώ να πω πως υπάρχει εννοιολογική απόσταση μεταξύ των δύο λέξεων. :) Υπάρχουν πολλοί που χρησιμοποιούν το _καλλίπυγος_ ακριβώς για να τονίσουν το θελτικό και σαγηνευτικό των περιγραφόμενων γλουτών (ποιότης που κατ' αυτούς περιλαμβάνει και την πληθωρικότητά τους σε συνδυασμό με τη λατρεία τού τουρλωτού τής υποθέσεως) — με αποκορύφωμα, φυσικά, τον ύμνο του SirMixaLot Baby Got Back (στίχους και βιντεάκι δεν παραθέτω για ευνόητους λόγους, αλλά θα τα βρείτε εύκολα).


----------

